
The Turley Effect: can a rogue designer make MTV cool again? - pmcpinto
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/now/media/216993-the-richard-turley-effect-bloomberg-mtv?
======
DanBC
Just checking but is "deliberately bad photo face" now a thing?

